
How can I find freelance/remote job in one day? - artfed1
So tomorrow it is Saturday and I want to get a gig or something. What website would you recommend for me to use?<p>Or, in a case, you have some work for iOS dev - let me know directly.<p>Thanks!
======
lexda15
I believe that you want to be hired fast. But nowadays, it's not real. You
have to spend a lot of hours to find a normal client.

I had experience with freelance platforms as Upwork, Freelancer,
PeoplePerHours. Honestly, I spent there all nights before being hired on a
normal project.

My wife hated these evenings.

What solutions do I use right now?

1) My Networking. It's the best place to find a full-time job or evenings
jobs.

2) Linkedin. I have a lot of connections. I just write a post that I'm open
for new jobs and I need some gigs, a lot of recruiters write me.

3) It's a new invention for me [https://periodix.net/](https://periodix.net/).
I used it twice. And being hired almost for three days. I applied for a
position, got an interview and got a job.

Good luck :)

~~~
mrtdex15
Super options!

------
mtmail
There were several suggestions in the "How do you find freelance coding
projects?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18954411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18954411)
thread a couple of days ago.

------
mpweb
You can also find best part time job from the below link
[https://trendinwealth.com/best-high-paying-part-time-
jobs/](https://trendinwealth.com/best-high-paying-part-time-jobs/)

------
mrtdex15
Did you try Reddit? I got there some gigs quickly

